# Hello from Bristol Florida.



## Boarhawg52 (Mar 21, 2008)

My name is Rob Larkins. And I like to hunt, fish, bowfish, catch hogs with dogs, mud ride and chase after cowgirls.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome fellow floridian


----------



## Firedog43 (May 17, 2007)

*Welcome*



Boarhawg52 said:


> My name is Rob Larkins. And I like to hunt, fish, bowfish, catch hogs with dogs, mud ride and chase after cowgirls.


Nice, welcome fellow Floridian:darkbeer:


----------



## Boarhawg52 (Mar 21, 2008)

What part of florida are you from?


----------



## Boarhawg52 (Mar 21, 2008)

And where in the h*** is hudson. lol


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT!


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome.... Cowgirls are fun the chase.... :wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to at


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Rob. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Boarhawg52 said:


> And where in the h*** is hudson. lol



North Tampa subburb (PASCO CO )


----------



## Boarhawg52 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh ok. I am from the panhandle. We are halfway in between tallahassee and panama city.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello from DeFuniak Springs, Do you hunt hogs at Tindal? Do they allow that on their property?


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Boarhawg52 said:


> And where in the h*** is hudson. lol


Hudson is located just south of the armpit known as springhell...I mean springhill


----------

